# Guess the composer



## DonnieChristian (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok so I've been in a demo making mood lately! :wink: 

I ran across this piece and thought it was very cool and rather an odd style for the composer. The percussion writing in the piece is mine and not the composers though. There was no percussion in the original. 

MP3

http://www.donniechristianstudios.com/mp3demos/MysteryComposer.mp3 (http://www.donniechristianstudios.com/m ... mposer.mp3)


24bit

http://www.donniechristianstudios.com/24bitdemos/MysteryComposer.wav (http://www.donniechristianstudios.com/2 ... mposer.wav)


Happy guessing!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 25, 2004)

I have no idea about who made this compositon . But the mockup is excellent . Very real


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow! This is really great. Sounds familiar but I can't place the composer.
This really gets me chomping at the bit for my DC libraries to arrive. I can't wait!
Keep up the cool work. 8)
Cheers,
J


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, it's going to be hard to resist getting the winds' library... :roll: :D Great work on the demo, as usual.

PS: I'm going to guess Strawinsky, during his neo-classical period or something...


----------



## DonnieChristian (Nov 27, 2004)

Stravinsky is a good guess but not correct.

Anyone else? What about Simon, Aaron and all those guys?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 27, 2004)

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I'll take a wild guess, a Rimsky-Korsakov piece??


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 27, 2004)

How about Schoenberg, during his California period?


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 27, 2004)

How about Resz? K?kai?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 27, 2004)

William Walton?


----------



## DonnieChristian (Nov 29, 2004)

Any more guesses before I reveal who it is?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, if it isn't idiosyncratic, it'll be pretty hard to guess. It could be any schooled composer who decided to try an etude in writing music from 5 or 6 centuries ago. :?


----------



## DonnieChristian (Dec 1, 2004)

And the answer is............... Bartok!

Any comments on the mockup itself?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 1, 2004)

Damn... I was going to say Bartok a few days ago... I swear! :lol: :lol: 

Oh, yeah, ALL your demos rock!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 1, 2004)

It had some influences from eastern european folk. That's why I thought Kokai...but I actually meant Kodaly, which is a Hungarian as well :D


----------



## DonnieChristian (Dec 3, 2004)

I know it was all that cool extra percussion I wrote in that threw everyone off. :wink:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 4, 2004)

That's probably it. Speaking of which, when is that tambourine set due for delivery?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 4, 2004)

.... and the snare samples? Delivery date?


----------

